# Why are my new rats sneezing/snorting?



## Deified Data (Aug 16, 2013)

So I picked up my first rats tonight (a trio of female dumbos) from a local pet store - I was initially hesitant to buy from a pet store but several of the staff were so knowledgeable and attentive towards the rats that I'm confident they were in good hands up until they entered my care.

That said...

When I got home and introduced them to their new home (a 4-level ferret cage) they began investigating their surroundings and occasionally snorting or sneezing, I can't tell which because I can't tell what a rat sneeze sounds like. They don't do it constantly, but while sniffing around their new home they'll make that noise. They all seem to be doing it, not just one. Is this normal for rats being introduced to a new environment? Should I be worried about them being sick? Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

It just sounds like new home sneezes, no need to worry.  They need to get used to their new surroundings and smells. New home sneezes can last upwards of three weeks, so if they're still sneezing or they get worse after three weeks you can look into visiting a vet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deified Data (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot! They certainly aren't acting sick, but I thought I'd check just in case.


----------



## OwlEyes (May 4, 2013)

"New home sneezes" are always scary for new ratty moms and dads. It always seriously scares me, because I've brought two rats home who had serious URIs. The first one was returned to PetCo, treated, and then returned to me. The second one, however, seemed to be sick when we first got him. He had some sneezing at first, but it seemed to slowly worsen. We gave him vitamins and fresh fruits and veggies, and he seemed to be doing better. However, around the end of the third week, I found him dead in his cage.

Personally, I think he actually had a tumor in his lungs or something, because he was acting okay. He never had discharge, his sneezing healed right up. He was always pretty chill, but I just thought him to be a lazy rat. 

I don't say that to scare you, though. ^^; Just keep a close eye on them and don't take any risks if they worsen or appear lethargic. I also fully agree it's new home sniffles, though. :3


----------

